# Help - mechanic agadir please



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

At Tafroute at the moment but will be heading for Agadir in a few days to search out a mechanic.

Anybody know of or recommend a good garage in this area.

I've decided to have new front discs and pads fitted to my Fiat Ducato due to the unhealthy noise they're making  Pads are shot and discs badly pitted.

Also my friend's truma regulator is causing problems. So we will also be searching for a replacement for this in Agadir. Again all help appreciated.

Jed

Forum helper - Help added to title


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I can recommend Mustafa tel 06 65 72 71 03.
13 Rue di Cheikh maa el Anine
N 30 25.256
W 9 34.610
We broke down in our Merc based Rapido and he has a guy with a Merc Star computer so can diagnose problems.
Prices are VERY reasonable. He speaks excellent English and keeps you constantly updated with progress.
He has guys who do habitation side as well as mechanical so he will be able to address the Truma regulator issue.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi i am not at home at the moment so cannot give exact location, but there is a Fiat main agent on the Agadir by pass i think its opposite Makro/ metro. At Atlantica campsite just out side theres a small motorhome shop that may help with the regulator


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

First hand knowledge is always best so I would go with Makems help first.

As a back up there are Fiat and Autohall outlets in Agadir in this previous thread....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-134924-fiat-in-morocco.html

Autohall Agadir, Rue de la Foire.

Tel 05 28 84 29 95

Sabina Motors Agadir, 46 Bab Al Madina.

Tel 05 28 83 43 30/40

Hope you get sorted and you are enjoying the trip.

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hope you get sorted and you are enjoying the trip.
> Pete


Thanks Pete,

Having a fantastic adventure. This is an amazing country to tour - so diverse. I can see why you enjoyed it so much.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

makems said:


> I can recommend Mustafa tel 06 65 72 71 03.
> 13 Rue di Cheikh maa el Anine
> N 30 25.256
> W 9 34.610
> ...


Got to Mustafa at 9.30 this morning. He phoned for the parts and quoted me a price. I asked him when he could do it and he said,

'Give me 15 minutes to have my breakfast' 

By midday he had collected the parts and I was back on the road with new discs and brake pads on the front. The old parts were in a sorry state.

Excellent service at a very reasonable price. My friend had his new regulator fitted at the same time.

Mustafa is next to the café on the corner if you use the co-ordinates given by makems to get close.

Jed


----------

